# no sleep



## toitoine33 (30 Novembre 2004)

est il possible d'utiliser le modul no sleep 3 sous mac os x 10.3.6 avec un ibook?

 apparement lorsque je l'instal, il n'arrive pas à d/l les fichiers qui lui manque...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2004)

J'ai le meme probleme que toi et il me semble bien qu'il n'y ait aucun patch disponible pour cette version du systeme... trop recent, en tout cas c'est ce que dit la demi lune, j'aurais tendance a lui faire confiance... a mon avis il faut laisser tomber ou attendre une mise a jour de no sleep...
 du coup j'ai un probleme, j'ai decide de virer nosleep (pas patient moi ) mais je ne sais pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout comment on fait!!!
 quelqu'un a une idee???


----------



## drs (16 Décembre 2004)

salut

c'est quoi nosleep? un utilitaire qui permet que l'ibook ne se mette pas en veille lors de sa fermeture?

Si tel est le cas, je vous le déconseille fortement. En effet, il y a des dissipateurs thermiques sous le clavier. Si vous fermez l'ibook, la chaleur continuera de se dissiper par la, et va aller directement chauffer l'écran....pas terrible quand meme.

Alex


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2004)

t'as deviné juste, alex, nosleep sert a ca...
 je suis au courant pour les histoires de dissipation de chaleur, mais pour l'utilisation que je voulais en faire, ca ne posait pas de problemes : juste pouvoir fermer le capot pendant les operations de maintenance un peu longues, du genre avec disk warrior...
 comme ca je peux lacher ma machine des yeux sans craindre que le chat de ma copine vienne crapahuter sur le clavier... c'est qu'il est lourd, le bougre, et il adore mon ibook! je vais essayer de trouver des boulettes empoisonnees pas cher...)
 cependant, je pense comme toi qu'une utilisation trop longue et intensive capot ferme comporte des risques, c'est sur...


----------



## drs (16 Décembre 2004)

bah attache ton chat durant les opérations de maintenance. 

Attention toutefois car DiskWarrior et autres TechToolPro font appel au disque plus que dans une utilisation bureautique standard. Donc chauffe assurée 

Alex


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2004)

la dessus t'as raison, mais je pense pas que ca coure un risque vu le temps que ca prend...
par contre pour le chat, j'ai essaye je peux pas, c'est celui de ma copine, pas le droit d'y toucher  
c'est pour ca que les boulettes empoisonnees... si quelqu'un a une adresse...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2004)

ceci dit, je ne sais toujours pas comment virer cette merde de mon mac, moi...


----------

